# Good Luck Sallyanne1 for EC mon 30th



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Sally    

for your EC

      

Love Em & Willowxxxxxxxxx

              ​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Sally - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hun - hope you get lots of lovely eggies       

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun! You will do great!!!


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry sallyann guess you when you read this you'll be home but any way wishing you good luck for ec i'm sure you'll get lot's of nice eggs and be avle to carry on with your tx xx allyson hope you got to taste the lovely chocolate pudding yum!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

good luck sally 
      








      
      ​
love maz xxxx


----------

